# Wynn Filters for Jet 1900 Dust Collector



## PenMan1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I just got a Jet Model 1900 (twin cannister) 3 HP dust collector, really cheap. I bought it used (as Jet no longer makes this one). It has never been used. It seems like a great dust collector, but it is not a cyclone.

I can't afford to make it a cyclone right now, but I wonder if anyone has used the Wynn 35 cannister filters on this collector. A friend added the Wynn to his single bag Jet. It made it quieter and more efficient. His shop also seems cleaner after the conversion.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Crayman (Jan 3, 2011)

I just got the Wynn 35 cartridge for Christmas and love it, the increase in suction in noticeable. I do not have the space for a separator, so I did a modification to my 2HP HF collector putting an internal separator in. This work's great, cleaned the shop got a 1/3 of a bag of dust and took off the filter, could not see any dust in the filter.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 3, 2011)

I do not see why Wynn canister will not work on this system. Have read the canisters that came with Jet 1900 were either 2 or 5 micron where Wynn canisters are either 1.0 or 0.5 microns.   The Jet 1900A comes with 30 micron bags which are totally useless. 

I would call, fax, or email Wynn, just jump to contact info..

Filter Kit for Harbor Freight, Jet, Delta, Grizzly, Shop Fox, General, Wood Tek, and Penn State.

http://www.wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 3, 2011)

Andy, I converted my HF to the Wynn.  When I did it there was no kit, so I just ordered the filter and built what it took to make it fit.  I decided that I needed a separator to reduce the bag changing and built mine out of a metal garbage can.  You are right, It took up way too much space, so I built a stand for it above the motor of the DC.
My DC now runs quieter with more air flow and less getting into the bag.  I bought the 0.5 micron filter and the plastic bags by Wynn.  I'll not go back.  This mod is highly recommended.  If anyone cares, I can post photos.  She isn't pretty, but she works.
Charles
PS;  Here is a link to all hyou ever wanted to know about DC and then some.  Bill has studied this for a career. 
 [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]* http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/DCConversion.cfm
Charles
*[/FONT]


----------

